# is black cohosh safe for terminating pregnancy



## mssherriberry

I read in a dog forum that this Black Cohosh will keep the pregnancy from taking. My Baby is only 9 months old and I don,t want her having babies as a baby. Does any one know of a method other than emergency spay.


----------



## Kayota

Just take your dog to a vet, they may be able to terminate it there without you having to self-medicate your dog.


----------



## HollowHeaven

Oh wow, please don't feed your dog things that may or may not terminate a pregnancy. It might terminate your dog.

Just go have her spayed. That should've been done in the first place if you couldn't supervise her.


----------



## Flaming

For something this serious please consult your vet as terminating a pregnancy is a *very dangerous* endeavour when you are not professionally trained.


----------



## BernerMax

Yup. Vet! Dont try this at home by yourself "terminating a pregnancy" means bringing on very painful cramps and contractions causing your dog to abort -- PAINFUL and dangerous, you dont want to do that to your Baby right?


----------



## juliemule

Wow. Please spay your dog.


----------

